# beads and things ?



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

is there many folks interested in beads and different craft items ? Do the folks in here look on the barter board ? The reason I ask is I have a ton of things to get rid of ( like a few pickup loads )My mom owned a craft shop and I have no use for it so figured I would sell it reasonable.

Thanks
rags


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

I use things like natural material beads .... like glass pony beads and wooden for making Dreamcatchers and such things... think the barter board could be a good place to start as I think more people look there. Beads of different sizes can be used for lots of different crafts and maybe HomeSchoolers could also use them in "class projects". Just as a thought. Hope that helps.

RHTricia


----------



## FlaGuitarGrl (Feb 19, 2012)

You should also create a store on e-bay and on Etsy. If you do this, please PM your links. I have a friend here in Florida who might be interested in purchasing items. (It's too bad you don't live in Florida).


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks for the ideas and replies,, ebay has got too spendy . I might set up a web site


----------

